# Tactile exit sign required?



## Mech (May 4, 2010)

IBC 2006

Section *1011.3 Tactile exit signs* states _a tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge. _

Is there an exception that states that this section only applies to areas that are required to be accessible?  I have a second floor that is exempt from accessibility.  The sign can't be that expensive, but I was just wondering.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatboy (May 4, 2010)

I would require it..........FWIW


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 4, 2010)

> I have a second floor that is exempt from accessibility.


What makes it exempt from all accessibility requirements?

Certain portions of accessibility may be exempt such as access but the floor is NOT exempt from all requirements. Sight impaired people can navigate stairs. Individuals with limited use of their arms, hand or fingers would still need lever type door handles etc etc. Restrooms on that floor would still have to meet accessibility requirements.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 4, 2010)

Yep, agree with MT and FB and would require it also.


----------



## RJJ (May 4, 2010)

I believe the is an exit sign issue for the Blind. In that spirit it is needed at all exit doors. The second floor  would not be an exception.


----------



## FredK (May 4, 2010)

Should I mention the time the DofJ came thru the local stadium.  There's now braille on the umpire's locker room door.


----------



## RJJ (May 4, 2010)

Yes! That is the only exception allowed! However, The ball ,strike & out counter they carry does have tactile bumps!


----------



## jar546 (May 4, 2010)

Mech said:
			
		

> IBC 2006Section *1011.3 Tactile exit signs* states _a tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge. _
> 
> Is there an exception that states that this section only applies to areas that are required to be accessible?  I have a second floor that is exempt from accessibility.  The sign can't be that expensive, but I was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I see no exception verbiage in the text you provided or the code.  We have always required them because there is no exception.

If they installed a bathroom on the floor not required to be accessible, would it not be required to be an accessible bathroom?


----------



## peach (May 4, 2010)

Too funny Fred.. maybe that explains the first inning of the last MLB game I went to.  There is no exception for Braille, even if vertical accessibility is not required.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2010)

Some DOJ implementation of ADA are somewhat interesting, however, i would agree with the answers given based upon DOJ enforcement in the past.

For example, In a second floor remodel, you may be required to provide an accessible restroom even if the second floor isn't accessible.  Reson from ADA/DOJ, at some point the second floor may be required to be accessible and it would be easier to require the accessible restroom now, than requirirng it later....


----------



## FM William Burns (May 5, 2010)

BB,

It would be so much easier to get "some" things done using that rationale : )


----------



## peach (May 5, 2010)

can't predict what if... can't enforce what if...

good idea..


----------



## FM William Burns (May 6, 2010)

Based on historical occurrences “some” times recommendations are made in the design process where the “what if’s” can be addressed with some proactive measures, works for me “some” times. Historically, the codes are reactive measures to address situations or loss and knowing how to protect against potential occurrences is a valuable concept. The codes are minimums and there are times where the minimum just won’t do and logical and common sense approaches may be needed to address situations. For this reason, I became involved in code development and for my particular profession, being a qualified, certified and experienced fire investigator helps in providing those “proactive” suggestions to address the “what if’s”.

*This should not be interpreted as a supporting statement for enforcing one’s will* since there is a difference when a proposal is offered with sound reasoning and substantiated using the scientific method.


----------

